# Every ice fisher needs to invest



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I have found the greatest invention for ice fishing and it has been out a while.
The underwater camera.
It brings a whole new level of fun to ice fishing.
I sat in my tent and literally could not hold back the laughter every time a fish would come into view.
I also found out that my fish finder is not as reliable as I thought. I guess I need to aim the beam a little better.
It is amazing to see the fish's reaction to different things. I could totally see how someone would go out fishing and not catch a single thing unless they knew to put their bait closer to the bottom and touch the bottom occasionally. Many times the fish would swim on by and as soon as I let it touch the bottom, it would spark their attention. Another good thing to do is switch it up. If not catching anything on what you have, switch to something different and fish it for a little bit. Then switch back. 
Here is my recommendation about the underwater cameras...get one that has direction on the screen.
While it is out of the water, you can point your camera at your hole, see what direction it is and then drop your camera in the water. It will spin around on it's way down and all you do is twist the line to point it back at the direction of your hole. Much easier to find your bait.
I found mine on ebay and paid about 170 for it. Aside from my power auger, it is THE best investment in my ice fishing equipment arsenal.
Oh and since this is a fishing trip report section, here are a few pics from Saturday.
CAUTION: If you are a C&R only kinda guy, do not go any further. (what are you reading this post for anyway? This is about ice fishing!)
[attachment=1:1thez1we]holding 2.JPG[/attachment:1thez1we]
[attachment=0:1thez1we]eatin.JPG[/attachment:1thez1we]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking fish!

So it's all about the camera, eh? Sounds like fun.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take a guess 26'' give or take a inch :? How did I do?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree. I bought the Aqua-vu SRT a few monthes ago & it has been awesome. It works awesome up at the berry, or any shallow water lake. My problem is though , i watch the fish put the hook into its mouth, & I set the hook way too early & jerk it out of their mouths, rather than let them bite it a few times. Its a blast to watch them. I like to play with the crawdads at the berry. I actually got to see two box it out for my jig one day. I also bought a waterproof LED light that attaches to the bottom of the camera for the dark water viewing. I was able to see fish at Fishlake last weekend at 95 ft deep  . I havent seen one of those ones with the compass on it though, that would be awesome because it does get hard to find your jig if your in any kind of deep water.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Is there a camera out there that also has an "onboard" ability to record for later viewing?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ice ice,
Good post, I am curious, how do you post/host your pics? Because your's are about the only ones that I can see on the forum at work, somehow our firewall or something just X's out all of the pics on photobucket...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

fishmanjustfish said:


> Is there a camera out there that also has an "onboard" ability to record for later viewing?


Im not sure if there is a camera with that function built in, but aqua-vu sells a recorder that can be linked between the monitor and the camera itself. It allows you to download video to watch on a Tv , or download it to a computer. I think it sells for about a hundred bucks. That will be my next thing to buy, Probrably over this summer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice fish there. nice job


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I heard that they are pointless you cant see eneything but wheat lake did you catch thos fish at and what jigs :lol: nice fishies


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

These are my views based on the camera I had.

I had some cabelas model camera that my father in law let me borrow for a while this winter and after the first trip it was more trouble than it was worth to lug on the ice. I couldnt see anything and I could never spot my jig.The screen had no contrast to it and the light blasted it out. I do think it would have worked well on a clear flowing river perhaps to check the bottom; but other than that??? I was better of fishing "blind" in my opinion.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice fish man... However I would have to disagree with you. My most prized ice fishing "must have" (if we are leaving power augers out of the mix) would have to be my flasher. Have both and have to say the flasher has provided me with more hook-ups and just as much entertainment as the camera. Both are Aqua-vu units and it is fun to use them in tandem, but if I could only take one with me I would leave the camera at home IMO.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Huge 29
I use microsoft office picture viewer and just resize them to 640 x 480.
WaltNY
You definitely have to get out of the sun to view them correctly. Even on a cloudy day it is difficult to see but inside the tent, beautiful.
Mine does have the LED lights built in to the camera and that does help in darker water.
At 26' of water I could approx 15' back and having that direction on it makes a huge difference in finding your jig.
Okee
The pic with 2 looks makes them look longer. The second picture with the single fish is the same one as the picture with the 2 fish in them. Anywho...both went 23"


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Camera's in open water?*

Just wondering if anyone has tried using an underwater camera in open water. Would it work? Obviously not trolling, but if you were anchored?

Stevo, I had to chuckle when I read your comment about setting the hook while the fish still had its mouth open :lol:. I've done that a lot with flies, especially when the fish is visible as it approaches the fly. Long Distance Release.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

i have got to agree with you about the camera bought one in december had just as much fun watching the fish and to find out the terrain on the bottom your fishing i sent for the attachment to put it on my downrigger cant wait to check it out.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

There is an attachment for a downrigger???
I wonder how fast you can actually troll with it though. Probably not too fast.
You gotta let us know how that works out for ya.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried using an underwater camera in open water. Would it work? Obviously not trolling, but if you were anchored?
> 
> Stevo, I had to chuckle when I read your comment about setting the hook while the fish still had its mouth open :lol:. I've done that a lot with flies, especially when the fish is visible as it approaches the fly. Long Distance Release.


I just bought mine in december, so I havent had a chance for open water as of yet. Mine came with a lead plate that bolts to the bottom of the camera that is to be used while trolling to be able to get it down deep. The manual says you can troll up to 2mph, but Im not sure if I would want my camera slamming against rocks. The cable says its rated at 200lb strength. On the aqua-vu website there are a bunch of video's of fish attacking the lures, and even the camera's. Some of those video's were shot while trolling.. I was with a buddy of mine last year up at strawberry & we had a huge cutt come up and try to eat his camera. It was actually in its mouth about 5 or 6 times.


----------



## Elknut (Mar 4, 2008)

it's difficult for me to imagine that anything could be more effective than my Vexilar... it has taken my ice fishing to a whole new level!!!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Not taking anything away from your Vexilar. That helps tell you at what depth throughout the water column where the camera is at only a 3-4 depth, wherever you set it up at.
Seeing is believing though and as for fun, hard to beat it!


----------

